# Three plead guilty to robbing Chris Childs



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

NEW YORK -- Three men pleaded guilty on Monday to robbing former New Jersey Nets basketball star Chris Childs of nearly $30,000 in cash and jewelry at gunpoint as he left Sean "P. Diddy" Combs' Manhattan restaurant-nightclub last October.

Shamar Leggette, 21, of Brooklyn, Emanuel Avent, 28, of Queens, and Bernard Owens, 30, Brooklyn, pleaded guilty to first-degree robbery, admitting that they robbed Childs and his manager, Bradley Morris, outside Justin's on West 21st Street on Oct. 22.

READ ARTICLE


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

where does childs play now?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Last year he never got re-signed with TO, so the Nets picked him up, then waved him. He is a free agent now.


----------

